# P57 Hoodia Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2011)

*P57 Hoodia Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient*

The FDA is advising consumers not to purchase or use ???P57 Hoodia,??? a scam weight loss sold on various websites and in some retail stores, and manufactured by Huikng Pharmaceutical. FDA laboratory analysis confirmed that ???P57 Hoodia??? contains sibutramine which is a controlled substance that was removed from the U.S. market in October 2010 for safety reasons.  The product poses a threat to consumers because sibutramine is known to substantially increase blood pressure and/or pulse rate in some patients and may present a significant risk for patients with a history of coronary artery disease, congestive heart failure, arrhythmias, or stroke.  This product may also interact in life threatening ways with other medications a consumer may be taking. Consumers should stop using this product immediately and throw it away.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

No shit! "Sib" is some good stuff. Wonder where I can snag a few bottles?


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 25, 2011)

*P57*

fuuuu, jus ordered some!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> fuuuu, jus ordered some!



You did make sure that it was from the company mentioned right?


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 25, 2011)

i think?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep that's them!


----------



## Ahrnold (Oct 25, 2011)

gd deal!  worth a try, 13 bucks shipped for 90 caps!

haha


----------



## |Z| (Oct 26, 2011)

contamination gives the industry too much bad press  hope no one got sick or injured due to this


----------



## budiz (Nov 16, 2011)

did this stuff turn out to be the real deal?... they are always reformulating these things.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2011)

budiz said:


> did this stuff turn out to be the real deal?... they are always reformulating these things.



*FDA laboratory analysis confirmed that ???P57 Hoodia??? contains sibutramine  which is a controlled substance that was removed from the U.S. market  in October 2010 for safety reasons. *


----------



## budiz (Nov 16, 2011)

Gotcha but not all of the p57 was tainted....certain lot numbers were tainted but I'm sure the ones he ended up buying were sibutramine free.....as I'm sure there would be quite a few people interested in getting some cheap sib..just curious if it panned out...  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 16, 2011)

Ha feel sorry for the guy above who I was conversing with. Maybe he was able to get some get stuff.....


----------



## budiz (Nov 16, 2011)

djlance said:


> Ha feel sorry for the guy above who I was conversing with. Maybe he was able to get some get stuff.....



What do you mean? You feel sorry for him cause he is now running some p57?

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 16, 2011)

He bought a bunch from Amazon, in an attempt to probably get a hold of the tainted batches.


----------



## budiz (Nov 17, 2011)

djlance said:


> He bought a bunch from Amazon, in an attempt to probably get a hold of the tainted batches.



Haha...good answer

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 17, 2011)

oh yea good sh*t, buzzin all day off one cap!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 17, 2011)

Ahrnold said:


> oh yea good sh*t, buzzin all day off one cap!



Hmm....so you possibly did get a hold of some of those batches.


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 17, 2011)

maybe, not sure what one would truly feel if it had the the sub ingredient in it


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 17, 2011)

does anyone know the batch #s ?


----------



## budiz (Nov 17, 2011)

No they didn't list the lot numbers...but I imagine it would be pretty easy to tell if you got the real deal and it sounds like you did....where did you order them from?  I know the dream body slimming caps with the white tops have undeclared sub in them.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll sell a couple of packs if anyones interested, pm me !


----------



## newkid (Nov 29, 2011)

damn i'll look into these too.. its too bad they dont have the results of how many mgs were in each cap.. The old venom hyperdrive had sibutramine in them at about 10 mg per cap.. They've been off the shelves for 2-3 years tho..


----------



## budiz (Nov 30, 2011)

Let us know what you find out...would be interested in knowing where op got his

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## newkid (Nov 30, 2011)

I think they've been taken off on Amazon since some guy made a post in the Amazon safety section about the recall. I believe they're still on ebay, but some of the packs look different then the others. I put an order in for one and I'll see how it is when it comes in a few days.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

newkid said:


> I think they've been taken off on Amazon since some guy made a post in the Amazon safety section about the recall.



Someone always has to mess up a good thing...


----------



## Ahrnold (Nov 30, 2011)

sold my last 2 packs, sorry bros!  they were decent but the orig ephedra cannot be beat


----------



## budiz (Dec 1, 2011)

I hope someone can chime in and let us know if they are getting the real deal....I would think the undeclared p57 products would blow away ephedrine...so I am skeptical to believe you happened to pick up the right ones on the first try ... if anyone that bought any cares to chime in I would def be listening... not that it didn't happen just would have been a heck of a guess
Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahrnold (Dec 1, 2011)

only took one cap a day and had nice buzz all day, no crash...maybe more effect with 2-3 caps


----------



## newkid (Dec 1, 2011)

The problem is the FDA didnt, at least from what I've seen, disclose the amount of sibutramine in each cap.. Back in the day venom hyperdrive kicked ass, and they tested it and revealed 10 mg sibutramine a cap. I havent been able to find out how much is in it, I've bought two packs on ebay which should come soon, I'll let you know..

There are also 20 other weightloss pills found at the end of October 2011 to have sibutramine in it. Here's the list P57 is in the middle.

* Public Notification: “Slender Slim 11” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient2
* Public Notification: “Advanced Slim 5” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient3
* Public Notification: “A-Slim 100% Natural Slimming Capsule” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient4
* Public Notification: “Dream Body Slimming Capsule” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient5
* Public Notification: “Ja Dera 100% Natural Weight Loss Supplement” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient6
* Public Notification: “Leisure 18 Slimming Coffee” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient7
* Public Notification: “Lishou” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient8
* Public Notification: “Magic Slim Tea” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient9
* Public Notification: “Magic Slim Weight Reduction Capsule” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient10
** Public Notification: “P57 Hoodia” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient11
** Public Notification: “PhentraBurn Slimming Capsules” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient12
* Public Notification: “Sheng Yuan Fang” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient13
* Public Notification: “Tengda” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient14
* Public Notification: “Acai Berry Soft Gel ABC” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient15
* Public Notification: “Botanical Slimming” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient16
* Public Notificaiton: “DaiDaiHuaJiaoNang” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient17
* Public Notification: “Fruit Plant Lossing Fat Capsule” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient18
* Public Notification: “Health Slimming Coffee” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient19
* Public Notification: “Lose Weight Coffee” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient20
* Public Notification: “Pai You Guo Slim Tea” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient21
* Public Notification: "Slim Forte Slimming Capsules," "Slim Forte Slimming Coffee," and Botanical Slimming Soft Gel" Contain Undeclared Drug Ingredient22
* Public Notification: "Slim Forte Slimming Capsule" and "Slim Forte Double Power Slimming Capsules" Contain Undeclared Drug Ingredient23
* Public Notification: “Slim Xtreme Herbal Slimming Capsule” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient24
* Public Notification: “Celerite Slimming Capsules” Contains Undeclared Drug Ingredient


----------



## budiz (Dec 1, 2011)

Most of the ones that are still out there have been reformulated and still keep the same packaging...so I guess its luck of the draw...if you search sibutramine on ebay with descriptions included that show the p57...and in small letters it says -no sibutramine- so I'm guessing if you find the right seller... however I'm betting almost all the newer slimming agents from china also have undisclosed sibut and in time there name will appear on that ever growing list....the hoodia is just one example of the many...very interesting I must say

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## budiz (Dec 2, 2011)

prletsnurture said:


> To help slow regeneration in body HGH injections can help you lot. [/URL] is in practise in USA for many age groups of people to overcome various health related issues.



What a douchie thing to sat 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## newkid (Dec 3, 2011)

budiz said:


> Most of the ones that are still out there have been reformulated and still keep the same packaging...so I guess its luck of the draw...if you search sibutramine on ebay with descriptions included that show the p57...and in small letters it says -no sibutramine- so I'm guessing if you find the right seller... however I'm betting almost all the newer slimming agents from china also have undisclosed sibut and in time there name will appear on that ever growing list....the hoodia is just one example of the many...very interesting I must say
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk



Ya I just saw those, the expiration dates are 10/2013, so looks like there were reformulated at the time of the recall.. The ones I just got are from april 2011 so w/e amount of sibutramine in them, I hope theres a decent amount lol


----------



## budiz (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thinking we will have an answer pretty soon

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## newkid (Dec 5, 2011)

The pack I got is before the recall and taking one pill only really dried out my mouth the first day. The 2nd day didnt feel much on 1 pill. I will try to take a few at once and see if I notice more, but I do not think there is a large amount of sibutramine in one pill.


----------



## fatburners (Dec 13, 2011)

Consumers should stop using this product immediately and throw it .  Consumers who have experienced any negative side effects should consult a health care professional as soon as possible. 

Do NOT buy this PRODUCT


----------

